# JD newbie



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Good morning. My first post. Just want to check, does everyone here look down on John Deere LA series owners as much as some other sites ... that I will not name?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Windlake! We welcome ALL colors, models, and brands. You LA is VERY welcome here. We may not have many experts on this model as it is from many year past but I am sure there are more than a few who have an interest.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

On the contrary, it's a 2009. LA105.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was thinking about the other model LA. LA lawn tractors are every bit as welcome too. :cheers:


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

